# Egypt air



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Today, EgyptAir airplanes are flying with hijab-wearing flight attendants for the first time since the company’s establishment. 

Additionally, a group of male EgyptAir flight attendants have also demanded the right to grow beards.

Read more: EgyptAir flight attendants fly with hijab for first time | Egypt Independent


My friend is flying in on EA today so will ask her how many were wearing the hijab


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, the country is going downhill fast.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Wow, the country is going downhill fast.


Why do you say that?

I don't have an issue with anyone wearing Religious clothing - as long as it doesn't interfere with there job. I would however find a Burqas difficult to justify.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Additionally, a group of male EgyptAir flight attendants have also demanded the right to grow beards.



Such a good idea for waiting staff


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I find anything that makes.... them and us ... does the country/world no good,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Personally I find anything that makes.... them and us ... does the country/world no good,


So are you going to ban replica Football shirts :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> So are you going to ban replica Football shirts :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:




Now you are just being silly... and yes I did ban colours in my bar..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I have never seen any male cabin crew with beard, have you?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I have never seen any male cabin crew with beard, have you?




No never... dont want a hair in the old G&T and that is why the girls all have their hair tied back...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No never... dont want a hair in the old G&T and that is why the girls all have their hair tied back...


Precisely...Most airlines -including BA- allow hijabs nowadays, specially designed for their corporate uniforms and H&S regulations. But beards! I doubt any airline allows them


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Now you are just being silly... and yes I did ban colours in my bar..


me silly 

"silly" is the Scottish Rugby team who thought they were going to beat the NZ All Blacks :crazy::crazy::crazy:

guess you banned cus Celtic and Rangers fans kiss each other in a Glaswegian way .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> me silly
> 
> "silly" is the Scottish Rugby team who thought they were going to beat the NZ All Blacks :crazy::crazy::crazy:
> 
> guess you banned cus Celtic and Rangers fans kiss each other in a Glaswegian way .




No.. I banned them because they announce religious affiliation


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> No.. I banned them because they announce religious affiliation


With Rangers and Celtic I get what you mean but what about the innocent Cheltenham Town supporter ?

Over zealous Censorship maybe?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> With Rangers and Celtic I get what you mean but what about the innocent Cheltenham Town supporter ?
> 
> Over zealous Censorship maybe?




If you know what I mean in relation to this thread why are you wittering on


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> . . . . . . why are you wittering on


cus I believe in tolerance and as much freedom and latitude to be given as possible.

excessive unnecessary over censorship actually fuel hostility and resentment - you could argue that Hijabs are great for H&S and Hygiene


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> cus I believe in tolerance and as much freedom and latitude to be given as possible.
> 
> excessive unnecessary over censorship actually fuel hostility and resentment - you could argue that Hijabs are great for H&S and Hygiene





in a land that is split by religion anything that singles you out as the other faith could cause resentment ...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> in a land that is split by religion anything that singles you out as the other faith could cause resentment ...


and can also put you in danger:

Two niqab-wearing women assaulted and forcefully cut the hair of a Christian woman on the metro Sunday, the third such reported incident in two months, raising fears of a growing vigilante movement to punish Egyptian women for not wearing the veil in public.

The Egyptian Organization for Human Rights said in a statement that the assaulters called the Christian woman, who is 28 years old, an “infidel" and pushed her off the train, breaking her arm.

The Christian woman reported the incident to the police and filed a medical report to confirm the assault.

EOHR Director Naguib Gabriel urged the interior minister to address the recurring attacks on unveiled women before it becomes a common practice.

Last week, a woman wearing the niqab cut the hair of a 13-year-old Christian girl, Maggie Milad Fayez, in the metro. That same week, an Egyptian court gave a female teacher in Luxor with a six-month suspended prison sentence for cutting the hair of two 12-year-old girls after they refused to cover their heads.

Mainstream religious scholars say wearing the veil is compulsory for Muslims, but that no one can be forced to wear it. Muslim Brotherhood leaders have repeatedly said they will not apply a strict interpretation of Sharia with regard to women’s dress.

Opponents of President Mohamed Morsy, who resigned from the Muslim Brotherhood when he took office, say these incidents prove that Islamists are attempting to impose strict Sharia laws under his rule.

Egypt is home to more than 8 million Christians, the largest such national community in the Middle East.

Women assault, cut hair of Christian woman on metro | Egypt Independent


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> *Why do you say that?*
> 
> I don't have an issue with anyone wearing Religious clothing - as long as it doesn't interfere with there job. I would however find a Burqas difficult to justify.


Cause that's how it starts...............

First, Hijab is "allowed"...........Then it will become a necessity to be hired for the job!

Unwritten laws and dress codes are real problems in Egypt........


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Cause that's how it starts...............
> 
> First, Hijab is "allowed"...........Then it will become a necessity to be hired for the job!
> 
> Unwritten laws and dress codes are real problems in Egypt........


Ban women or men looking at each other - cus that's how it starts :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Ban women or men looking at each other - cus that's how it starts :eyebrows:





it wont be so funny if in years to come we are all in niqab.... 

Egypt has changed dramatically over the years.. I see so many hijabs that not seeing it on an Egyptian women is now unusual and as for beards.. the razor blade industry must have taken a huge hit


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

On last nights London - Cairo. 2 hijab on older attendants.. no beards


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> On last nights London - Cairo. 2 hijab on older attendants.. no beards


I guess that the the beard and hijab look is a hard one to pull off!


----------



## shameelah25 (Oct 2, 2012)

Why are people so bias? If it is part of their religion why have a problem with it. If A Jew wanted to wear their Yamaka I doubt it would be an issue. Leave people and their preferences alone.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

shameelah25 said:


> Why are people so bias? If it is part of their religion why have a problem with it. If A Jew wanted to wear their Yamaka I doubt it would be an issue. Leave people and their preferences alone. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> why not read what has been said... you will see why we think it is a problem


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

shameelah25 said:


> Why are people so bias? If it is part of their religion why have a problem with it. If A Jew wanted to wear their Yamaka I doubt it would be an issue. Leave people and their preferences alone.




yeah and every women wearing the hijab is doing so through choice...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> On last nights London - Cairo. 2 hijab on older attendants.. no beards


Lol.....they could wear a bag over their heads just so long as they keep giving that very generous 46kg baggage allowance


----------



## shameelah25 (Oct 2, 2012)

Biased like I said or maybe racists


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

shameelah25 said:


> Biased like I said or maybe racists




thats a great argument


----------

